# Introducing Ben



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I have waited a long time for a pouchie and yesterday Ray and Lou kindly delivered him for me, my first pouchie, he is 6 weeks old and a little darling :flrt:


















I've had enough now, let me sleep!


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

He's beautiful!!!:flrt::flrt:

Heather.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

lovely little guy, :flrt:bet ur chuffed :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

you lucky lucky person :flrt: hes adorable


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Awwww lucky you:flrt:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

What is a pouchie? I know i may upset a few people by saying this but it looks like a rat to me. Whats the difference between this and a rat? Is it a marsupal as its name is a pouchie?


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

bgfaith said:


> What is a pouchie? I know i may upset a few people by saying this but it looks like a rat to me. Whats the difference between this and a rat? Is it a marsupal as its name is a pouchie?


 
i was thinking the same lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bgfaith said:


> What is a pouchie? I know i may upset a few people by saying this but it looks like a rat to me. Whats the difference between this and a rat? Is it a marsupal as its name is a pouchie?


 it is a rat :lol2: gambian pouched rat : victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ratatouille said:


> Well I have waited a long time for a pouchie and yesterday Ray and Lou kindly delivered him for me, my first pouchie, he is 6 weeks old and a little darling :flrt:


Hope he was worth the wait Ratatouille, it was a pleasure to meet you and your menagerie, couldn't have asked for a better home for one of Lou's baby Gambians.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Hope he was worth the wait Ratatouille, it was a pleasure to meet you and your menagerie, couldn't have asked for a better home for one of Lou's baby Gambians.


Yes Ray he was definitely worth the wait, and what you said above is so nice - it was a pleasure meeting you both :2thumb: And George of course :no1:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Look at him! haha, looks like your doing realllly well already marie! well done you!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

oh he is just adorable, you are so lucky to have him!

im having to wait  OH wants one to but he keeps saying not yet! makes me wonder if he does :bash:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben is now in the Christmas spirit, or should I say Pudding :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> Ben is now in the Christmas spirit, or should I say Pudding :lol2:



Awww bless him. Fantastic piccy. I'll sign up to the exotics forum you pmd me on ratville, when I'm on my own pc Marie. He's looking lovely and settled btw


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2: he looks like a dog or a cat when they try to stick their nose under their tail to keep it warm... doesnt quite work for a GPR...


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: he looks like a dog or a cat when they try to stick their nose under their tail to keep it warm... doesnt quite work for a GPR...


:lol2: Think his tail just ended up there after he had squashed himself into the pudding. It is actually a dog toy that had a little squeeky dog in it. Pippa has the dog and Ben got the pudding, so both seem happy :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> Ben is now in the Christmas spirit, or should I say Pudding :lol2:


oh thats just so adorable :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> oh he is just adorable, you are so lucky to have him!
> 
> im having to wait  OH wants one to but he keeps saying not yet! makes me wonder if he does :bash:


Let us know when you have persuaded him :whistling2: We pass Bristol quite a lot.

Cracking picture Marie. :2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben now has his own website, if anyone is interested in keeping up with his antics :flrt::lol2:

My Gambian Pouched Rat Ben |http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/home/


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

oh he is gorgeous!! I want one of them now.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ragmoth said:


> oh he is gorgeous!! I want one of them now.


Really? :whistling2:

We'll have to sort you out a proper site Marie, without the annoying adverts


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah really, REALLY, REALLY i do!! 

But i have just split up from the kids dad so moneys gonna be super tight for a while. Unless i can give you an IOU?! LOL


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

He looks a real beauty! Mind you wouldnt have thought you would have gone wrong with Fixx, might be incredibly hairy but a nice bloke.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

He's beautifal!! Ya lucky thing!!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

pecks said:


> He looks a real beauty! Mind you wouldnt have thought you would have gone wrong with Fixx, might be incredibly hairy but a nice bloke.


Day off today matey or a bit of a slow one, its the most I have seen you post in .................months :lol2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow thats is a cute looking rat, Makes me kinda want one.. but I wont :lol2:


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

hey, I've seen a lot of these! well, quite...


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Got to be done Lou Lou, you now how it is!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Dear lord its so cute! 
Youre so very lucky, i WILL have one of these one day! 
Ben is gorgeous! Hope he brings you years of joy! :flrt:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

pecks said:


> Got to be done Lou Lou, you now how it is!


oh yes indeedy back to work for me tomorrow *groans*


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

YouTube - Playtime with feathers

YouTube - Playtime with feathers 2

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> YouTube - Playtime with feathers
> 
> YouTube - Playtime with feathers 2
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Wow!! Ben rocks! haha, thats well cute.


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

hey erm just out of curiosity, i heard that they can grow pretty big.. any idea?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

they get about 2-3ft inc tail... so quite large: victory:


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

aww bet they're lovely


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

oooh also what would i be looking at for a baby, roughly? 
cheeers


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Comador said:


> oooh also what would i be looking at for a baby, roughly?
> cheeers


£200 from us

Doing well Marie. your a credit to the rat world and an excellent ambassador for Pouched Rats everywhere.


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

ive no idea about prices etc, so is that just your bog standard gpr? i qould of thought its fairly steep..?
;]


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Comador said:


> ive no idea about prices etc, so is that just your bog standard gpr? i qould of thought its fairly steep..?
> ;]


That's the going price pretty much, a few people have our rats on here (inc. Marie's Ben  ) and I think they'll happily vouch for us when it comes to our GPR's.


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Comador said:


> okay thanks


Yeah, Fixx and Loulou re great, and the price they ask is very reasonable. You could pay anything from about £400 upwards if you got one through a pet shop :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

I never knew you could get them from a petshop!

Little pic of winnie, 4months bred by LouLou.. I'm more than happy with her and wouldn't hesitate getting again off Fixx&Lou


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Well they are sometimes available to order if the pet shop uses Simon's :whistling2:


----------



## Dragonfire79 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hi*

He is adorable. I am not into them, but he really is sweet.Will you be adding photos of him so we can see how he grows???


----------

